# Whole pork shoulder question



## delarosa74868 (Apr 25, 2011)

bought a whole pork sholder today.  It is ten pounds, has the bone and skin on it still.  I got it because I have never seen one like this. Do you smoke these skin up or down? And is it really going to take 15 hours to smoke?


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 25, 2011)

In my opinion you need to remove the skin and trim it out some. Pork shoulders are all different and they take their own dang time - smoke by temp not time and you will be good


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 25, 2011)

Scar has it right; trim the skin off and smoke 'er till it hits the desired temp.  They do take their own sweet time, so don't be in a hurry.  And don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2011)

All of the above!


----------



## delarosa74868 (Apr 26, 2011)

I want to leave the skin for looks.  Also, I smoke at 275 so I'm hoping that leaving the skin intact will keep my meat moist and cook faster than 1.5hrs per pound. Maybe I can get it done in ten or so hours.  That worked well on my brisket anyways.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 26, 2011)

The Skin is going to keep the rub and smoke from penetrating good and It will not help speed up the cooking time. 

The time estimate of 1.5hrs per pound is sometimes accurate but most times when you get a temp stall it will take longer. 

Smoking it a a low and slow temp should be @225º and take it to 205º if you are planning on pulling it ( 275º is pretty high for Pork Butt or Shoulder).

I wouldn't count on it being done in 10hrs unless there is a McDonalds or Pizza Hut Delivery near by for dinner.


----------



## delarosa74868 (Apr 26, 2011)

So when people do whole hogs with the skin on, it dont taste as good as it would if they would have took the skin off?  Could I just slit the skin like people do briskets?


----------



## sqwib (Apr 26, 2011)

Let em leave the skin on


----------



## eric83 (Apr 28, 2011)

Funny, I joined here to ask a smiler question. Im going to be smoking an 11lb shoulder it needs to be ready by about 2-3 pm saturday. when should i start smoking?  should i start about 10pm Friday night? Also I have a Charbroil oil less fryer i could throw it in to finnish up if need be, but im not sure what temp it cooks at. Any help would be great.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 28, 2011)

225° to 250°

Give yourself 1 hour for smoker fireup +, 2 hrs per/lb (to be safe) + 2 hours rest.

Remove the bone and tie back up, this will help with a quicker cook time, others may disagree.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

eric83 said:


> Funny, I joined here to ask a smiler question. Im going to be smoking an 11lb shoulder it needs to be ready by about 2-3 pm saturday. when should i start smoking?  should i start about 10pm Friday night? Also I have a Charbroil oil less fryer i could throw it in to finnish up if need be, but im not sure what temp it cooks at. Any help would be great.




Welcome to SMF. There are a lot of very friendly & knowledgeable folks here to help you. I urge you to sign up for the free E-course. It will give you the basics, & even if you are an experienced smoker you may learn something new. Then start asking questions. Good luck & glad to have you aboard. Don't forget we all love Qview! Now, if you would, go to the roll call section & introduce yourself, so we can give you a proper welcome.

As far as the shoulder goes, as squib says You should figure about 2 hours per lb. to be safe. If it gets done ahead of time you can wrap it in towels & put it in a dry cooler & it will hold it's temp for 6-8 hours. Then just before you want to eat get it out of the cooler & pull it.I smoke them at 210 degrees until they reach an IT of 165 then wrap in foil with some liquid ( I use dark beer ) & put back on the smoker or in the oven until 205 IT. Then wrap the foiled shoulder in towels & put in a dry cooler for at least 2 hours. Then pull & add finishing sauce & toss.


----------



## fife (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## eman (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome and what the others have said is all good advice.  If you are doing pulled pork w/ the shoulder looks don't mean anything . it will all be shredded when your guest see it .

 If you plan on serving at 2 pm ,  I would Smoke it the afternoon / night before and try to have it ready for 7 / 8 am .That way you can get a nap while it's resting in the ice chest.


----------



## jlstout (Apr 28, 2011)

I would take the skin off.  Save the skin though and throw it on the smoker too.  Your dogs will love ya!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Apr 28, 2011)

Ditch the skin.. smoke it on the side for the dog or render it down for some pork fat. Do you have a boston or a picnic? Bostons only have a shoulder blade in them so there is more meat per lb. Picnics are the mid section of the leg and have large bones with a joint. like said above, give yourself plenty of time unless you want to order delivery. 2 hours / lb plus prep time will be just about right..


----------



## rednecksmoker (Apr 29, 2011)

IMO...Leave the skin on.  If I find a shoulder like this, I just score the skin with a knife in a couple different directions before applying my rub.  This skin will crisp up through the smoking process and can be cut up and thrown in with the pulled pork.


----------

